# Murray Gold



## Cortision

Murray Gold composes music for the British Sci-Fi TV series 'Doctor Who'. I think he has a talent for lyricism and melody that works well for the rather emotional tone that this show has. Has anyone else heard any of his music? What do you think of it?


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

I watched a concert performance of his music and I really didn't like it 
I much prefer Ernest Gold


----------

